# Coyote bite.



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Kaki and I were out on a long run(with her off leash) and she was a little behind me enjoying the freedom. Then she yelped/screamed. I panicked, turned around, and called her. She was already running straight for me. I caught her and looked around; standing on the hill was a coyote. It followed us for quite a while even with me yelling and throwing rocks. I kept Kaki at a heel after that.

I checked her over after we got home. She's got a puncture on her back leg. It's been cleaned. She's utd on vaccinations. So do I take her to the vet? Will a home quarantine suffice?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

First of all, report it to your vet. Some States, like NY, will require you to quarantine your dog at home and some States will requaire a rabies update shot. This is a Public Health matter as much as a veterinary matter.

Please get hold of your vet and talk to them. Rabies is 100% deadly if symptoms develop. Your vet may want to give your dog a booster. Being UTD on shots is good.. but rabies is such a serious health risk you do not want to take a single chance. 

Also, if your dog becomes symptomatic for rabies, they have to PTS the dog and send the dog's head off for verification. Meanwhile YOU have to go for rabies shots as well as anyone else who had contact with this dog after the bite.

While the coyote probably did not have rabies, you do not KNOW that. 

Please take this seriously and call your vet about it.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Elana's advice is dead on.

I'm sorry about poor Kaki...I hope she's feeling better soon.

And please be sure to keep her in sight on future forays to the woods. We've had two dogs snatched in our city in the last six months by coyotes in the ravine system.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

We'll be choosing a new running route or running during the day. We've got an appointment to see the vet tomorrow. She's the same old Kaki and her wounds are healing up nicely.


----------



## nrgizyen (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope your puppy is okay! We have alot of coyotes around here as well =/


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yes! Those Coyotes are nasty! My sister and her two GS's where in the country, she was riding her bike and her chain came off so she had to walk the rest of the way home, well this Coyote was stalking them and then he started to howl and another 2 came and the third one was bigger than her male GS! Her 2 dogs stuck to her like glue, luckily she got back to the farm okay but she said she has never been so scared in her life


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tofu_pup said:


> We'll be choosing a new running route or running during the day. We've got an appointment to see the vet tomorrow. She's the same old Kaki and her wounds are healing up nicely.


Just so you know...

Rabies is a virus that travels along the nerves to the brain. It takes awhile to get there. Once it is at the brain/brian stem and the mammal is symptomatic, there is no treatment and no cure. In humans cures have been tried.. interfuron etc. To no avail. Years ago a Rabies Researcher in NYS Dept. of Health contracted the disease and was symptomatic. He lived but was in a near vegetative state (from what I understand). 

If you or your dog has been bitten by an animal with unknown vaccination history (or a whild animal as in this case) your FIRST line of action is to wash the wound with Soap and water. The virus is relatively fragile and often a good washing IMMEDIATELY of the bite area can thwart rabies. 

Animals bitten in the face will exhibit symptoms of rabies sooner than animals bitten in an extremity (such as a hind foot). 

If an animal is UTD on rabies vaccine and is bitten by an unknown factor, the typical course of action is 14 days of quarantine and a booster rabies shot. If the animal is NOT UTD on rabies, the quarantine is 21 days. 

If the bitten animal shows symptoms, it is euth'd and the head removed and sent to the Government lab for testing. If the animal tests positive, everyone who had contact with that animal has to have a series of rabies shots. The shots use to be given in the peritoneum of the abdomin.. very painful. My understanding is this is no longer the case. 

Last, and almost as an obscenity, most bites from rabid animals are minor and the victim heals very fast. Healing is NOT a sign there is no disease present. 

When you take your dog to the vet ASK questions.. about a rabies booster and about Quarantine. Do not play Roulette with this seemingly insignificant bite wound from a coyote of unknown disease status.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your posts on this Elana - very helpful info.


----------

